# The Real Barack Obama



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/03/04/obama-alinsky-love-song#disqus_thread

*Thank you Mr Breitbart.......*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't worry , I'm sure the msm will hammer this story through to their audience with the same professionalism, integrity and vigor as they have since Glenn Beck was literally shouting at the television about Alinsky, Cloward and Piven and Van Jones. Those of us paying attention know a commie bastard when we see one.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> And Alinsky talks about being the first occupier - shutting down the O'Hare Airport by occupying all the toilet stalls, using chewing gum to "tie up the city, stop all traffic, and the shopping, in the Loop, and let everyone at City Hall know attention must be paid, and maybe we should talk about it." As Alinsky says, "Students of the world, unite! You have nothing to lose but your juicy fruit."


This is the type of thing that makes me wonder if liberalism should really be classified as a mental disorder, they're neurotic at the very least. Acting like an undisciplined, egocentric, spoiled child with no concern for where others needed to be that day is worn like a badge of honor to these attention whores. I just can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Rome is burning and most don't even give a fuck...., load up on ammo people it won't be long.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Muslim Brotherhood President:*
Prior to his election in 2008 and even after his inauguration, President Obama has faced rumor, innuendo and attempts to discover his roots, his past, that he has carefully hidden. No one may ever know whether B. Hussein Obama is eligible to be President, but what the people of America deserve to know is whether or not he was put into office for a purpose and what that purpose is. Never mind the different birth certificates released by Obama, ignore the subterfuge surrounding his not releasing his college transcripts and that no one really remembers him at Columbia University, there is only one way to put those issues to rest and B. Hussein Obama is not willing to produce the documents to do so. All of this leaves Americans wondering, at least until American Idol comes on.

Barack Hussein Obama II was born in Hawaii. There is considerable discussion as to whether "Hawaii" is in reference to the fiftieth state, or to a moment in Kenya when someone held him up and said, "We shall call him Barack and we shall call this place Hawaii". Either way, he was named Barack Hussein Obama II, after his father. Well, according to his mother. After all, only our mothers truly know who our fathers are. Young Barack, eventually became an adult, as most people do, who manage to get through childhood and not stick a fork in an electrical outlet or anger their fathers such that they die in a tragic hunting accident (But, this is not about my brother, may God bless his soul). During his childhood, his formative years, young Barack became known as Barry (allegedly short for Barack, or in honor of Mr. Manilow), and changed his last name to Soetoro, as he was adopted by his mothers husband of the same last name. It was at this time that Barry enrolled in Occidental College, often referred to as Oxy. After a stint there, that no one knows much about and Barry/Barack, whatever his real name is, left, he found his way to New York City, where he, by his own admittance was homeless and on drugs.

*SNIP:*

*In 2005, the US Military became aware of certain allegations regarding Barack Hussein Obama. An al-Qaeda operative disclosed to an operator within the Military that in 2008 a man named Barackah Obama would be made President of the United States of America. When pressed further, the Jihadist stated that the title "Barackah" and all the power and influence that goes with it, was given to an American, by Bin Laden himself. In 1981 both Osama Bin Laden and Barry Soetoro were in Pakistan. Who vacations in Pakistan aside from a young man who left America as Barry Soetoro and returns Barack Hussein Obama? It isn't like Pakistan is a vacation hotspot, face it, dirt and outdoor plumbing can be found in much more attractive parts of the globe and without all the Muslims. When the reports were written and moved along to Counterintelligence, they "went straight in the garbage can" said an anonymous source. *

Full article here: [link to www.examiner.com]


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*OBAMA MENTOR: WE HID HARVARD RACE TAPES*

*Below is footage of Barack Obama praising and hugging Professor Derrick Bell. It was spliced and diced by the media to avoid showing just how close Obama was to Bell. More than that, a close associate of the Obama campaign, Harvard Law School's Professor Charles Ogletree, admitted on our exclusive tape, "We hid this throughout the 2008 campaign. I don't care if they find it now."*

Well, we found it. And it _is _damaging, because Barack Obama was as close or closer to Derrick Bell than he ever was to Jeremiah Wright. Obama didn't merely sit in the pews - or not -- for Derrick Bell. He didn't just hang out with Derrick Bell for prayers. He said:
"Open up your hearts and your minds to the words of Professor Derrick Bell."

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/03/07/buzzefeed-selectively-edits-obama-tape​


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was the surprise candidate because I emerged from outside the traditional path of politics and was able to gain widespread popular support.

I knew that, *if I merely offered the people 'hope',* *together we could change our country and the world..*

So, I started to make my speeches sound like they were on behalf of the downtrodden, poor, ignorant to include "persecuted minorities".

My true views were not widely known and I kept them unknown, until after I became my nation's leader.

I had to carefully guard reality, as anybody could have easily found out what I really believed, if they had simply read my writings and examined those people I associated with. I'm glad they didn't.

Then I became the most powerful man in the world.

And then the world learned the truth.

Who am I? 



.*
ADOLPH HITLER*
If you were thinking of SOMEONE ELSE, you should be scared, very scared! =


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://video.foxnews.com/v/1494661753001/exclusive-unedited-obama-race-video-unveiled

Foxnews clip.......


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

As if it wasn't already apparent enough, there's the proof that our commander in chief is a racist radical leftist lunatic.

Damn I hate that fuck. 

November can't come soon enough...


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2012/03/08/The Vetting CNN Implodes Over Obama Bell Video

CNN anchor loses it! My blood is boiling.....The breitbart editor did excellent in this interview, a must watch. Solidad the host appears to be as left wing as they come............


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

He is the biggest threat to our National Security in recent history period.


----------

